# The Monster Under Lesner Bridge



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

The past two times I've been at Lesner I've been directly under the bridge and casting out towards the Duck Inn side. Four times now I've hooked something that felt pretty dang big. Everytime it's either broken the line or unhooked himself and everytime it feels like the same fish or at least a fish of the same size and its always in dang near the same exact area and always hits the same type of 1 oz jighead with a white or bubblegum zoom on it. I was wondering if anybody else has felt this thing before? I'm almost thinking that it isn't a striper but maybe some type of shark or big ray that is very territorial in that area because of how consistently it hits in the same spot.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Or a snag.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah that's what I've been thinking it was. But the last time I hooked this thing whatever it is it took my line out. I just held my rod while the reel screeched and the line flew out. 

This makes me sound like such a rookie which I guess I am to saltwater fishing but I'm just not used to catching such big fish so the first time it broke my line I had my drag set too tight but this time I had the drag set a lot lighter so it just ran my line out.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

It may have been a snag, but while your drag was loose the current was just running it out. Just a possibility.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah that's true. I didn't think of that. Would the current be able to give it a jerky, kind of staccato motion? Cause the rod jerks and has these kind of inconsistent pulls that don't seem to follow any type of rhythm. Also, another time I hooked this thing it ripped the zoom straight off the hook.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

kaizenakira said:


> The past two times I've been at Lesner I've been directly under the bridge and casting out towards the Duck Inn side. Four times now I've hooked something that felt pretty dang big. Everytime it's either broken the line or unhooked himself and everytime it feels like the same fish or at least a fish of the same size and its always in dang near the same exact area and always hits the same type of 1 oz jighead with a white or bubblegum zoom on it. I was wondering if anybody else has felt this thing before? I'm almost thinking that it isn't a striper but maybe some type of shark or big ray that is very territorial in that area because of how consistently it hits in the same spot.


I've fished Lesner for a couple weeks before Thanksgivin on the boat ramp side . There is a snag monster on the left side near the power pole but I have had a few times on a hook up that I got rapped up on the pilings w/ fish . All was on out going tides so yeah it could be anything , The thing you've got to do if you solid hook up is start back peddling up the beach and reel down fast, get it away from the pilliers.


jerry


----------



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

I would think your just maybe hooking schoolie stripers and they get hooked and wrap you around a pilon and the fish magicly feels 100 pounds heavier and you still feel head shakes and little burst of energy because the little stripers still hooked up ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Did you feel a head shake?


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

What is a head shake?

And yeah that explanation makes a lot of sense because the angle at which my line is out is perfect for the fish to cut right around a piling taking my line with it and creating a lot of force through that kind of wrap around effect.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

There are definitely big striper at lesner. They are on the bottom just hanging out. I've never caught any hogs there but I've seen it done. Now whether or not that was what was on the other end of your line, we'll never know. O shin is right there is a snag monster by the power lines and in the boat channel too. I lost quite a few jig heads when I first started out fishing Lesner.

And to those who say I'm blowing the spot up. If you don't know about Lesner and stripers than you must live under a rock.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

glen721 said:


> . If you don't know about Lesner and stripers than you must live under a rock.


LoL WHATS A ROCK  jk


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

there is a little troll that lives under that bridge too. I seen'em last winter and he ran and jumped in the water when he saw me. it was a good distance tho so i couldn't really get a good look. all i can tell you is that it was almost dark and he saw me first but i don't think he had a shirt on.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

hmmmmm. Wonder if that is the same troll that picks up all the trash at Yorktown??? Never see anyoone do it, but it's always spotless.


----------



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

if you are fishing the left side (outside) of the bridge there is a small buoy about 4-6 pilons out that will give you a run for your money. always pulls line and feels like a huge fish


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

That snag monster owes me about $500.00 worth of 6 oz weights.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I fish there a little and the bridge piles always seem to catch an anchor line, floating debris or something and if you're fishing the down current side of the pile (like you should be ) you can and I have snagged whatever it is that's wrapped around the piles and being swept away from the bridge with the current. The head-shake AKA something pulling back HARD when you stop reeling is the key as far as whether or not it's a fish or just a snag being moved around by the current and yes even a snag will 'un-grub' your lead head jig.

But on the same hand there some big fish that can be caught there, they just fight better than the snag monsters.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

i've fished that area a lot and hit a snag monster about the same spot. then the ol' lynhaven salads start piling up and makes it feel like something is pulling, but it is a dead pull with the occasional "jerk" from more salad piling up. or perhaps it is that colossal grouper


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

In that case I have felt a head shake. I just hold the rod steady and it jerks on me.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*monster*

Reminds me of the guy at Cape Point one day that twice fought balls of grass for about 45 min only to break off. He got mad at us because we wouldn't help him. We had all stopped fishing because the grass was so bad. It was being swept out by the current and I guess he thought it was big fish. We just drank beer and cheered him on . I think you will be able to tell the diffrence after you have caught a couple. Asking what a head shake is leads me to believe you haven't had much luck.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

I've felt objects that have hooked my line but been dragged by the current. Where its a very rhythmic, regular pull but this was very erratic and unpredictable.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just curious here.....

Has anyone tried using magnetic fishing hooks there?
Or maybe magnets themselves in place of lead sinkers?

On the other hand....it could just be Necky....the LesNeck Monster pulling yall chains.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Monster*

When I had my boat and would fish the Lesner I can tell you there are a LOT of fish that hang around what looks to be a boat under the bridge that would show up on my fish finder. I had very good success fishing that snag. Did lose a couple rigs though.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It's still there, fished it this morning with a couple others and they donated some stuff. Good news is there's still schoolie Rocks there too.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Just curious here.....
> 
> Has anyone tried using magnetic fishing hooks there?
> Or maybe magnets themselves in place of lead sinkers?
> ...


What are magnet hooks used for?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

They could possibly work on 'Steelheads' but not too good on Rockfish 

As far as the snag I'm sure it's either a conglomeration of broken off fishing line or someones anchor rope that got wrapped up on a piling.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I was reading somewhere that magnets and magnetized hooks had repelling properties. Was thinking the magnet sinkers would steer clear of the glop of lost sinkers out there. Unless there is some other type of metal mixed in the bunch.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I was reading somewhere that magnets and magnetized hooks had repelling properties. Was thinking the magnet sinkers would steer clear of the glop of lost sinkers out there. Unless there is some other type of metal mixed in the bunch.


You do know that lead wont stick to a magnet or be repelled by one ?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

Also a magnet will stick to any magnetic material that isn't a magnet, and it will stick to half of it if it is a magnet.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Or*

The steel plate in someone's head.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

That snag Monster has been there for many years. If someone can figure out how to dive down there, they could open a new tackle shop with all the gear they could retreive.


----------



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

kaizenakira said:


> In that case I have felt a head shake. I just hold the rod steady and it jerks on me.


thats what she was saying last night


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

There is most deffinatly a big snag out there. I remember fishing out there a few years back and getting hung out by the bridge.


----------

